# Teen faces prison for pot robbery



## FruityBud (Oct 30, 2008)

A Central Point teenager faces more than seven years in prison for allegedly breaking into a Medford home early Sunday and robbing a woman of her medical marijuana at knifepoint, authorities said.

Ethan Taylor Sartin, 16, was scheduled to be arraigned Thursday in Jackson County Circuit Court on charges of first-degree robbery and first-degree burglary, and prosecutors said Wednesday they will try him in court as an adult.

"It's because he's 16 years old and the seriousness of the crime," said Beth Heckert, chief deputy district attorney in Jackson County.

The robbery charge carries, upon conviction, a mandatory minimum sentence of 71/2; years in prison under Oregon's Measure 11 minimum-sentencing law.

Sartin was arrested Tuesday without incident at his Truax Road home and he remained detained today by Jackson County Juvenile Department authorities, police said.

Sartin is accused of wearing a cloth over his face while breaking through a rear sliding-glass door early Sunday and entering a residence on the 700 block of West Second Street in Medford, police said.

Sartin allegedly used a folding knife to threaten the woman, and stole between one ounce and two ounces of marijuana that the 54-year-old woman legally had for medicinal purposes, Medford police Lt. Mike Budreau said today.

The robber, who was described as a young and thin white male, ran off, police said.

Investigators interviewed witnesses who were familiar with the woman and her home, and eventually they were led to Sartin, Budreau said.

The knife believed to be used in the robbery had not been found as of this afternoon, Budreau said.

The victim reported the robbery to police at 1:53 a.m. Sunday, police said.

The same woman called police an hour earlier saying that she noticed a suspicious person in her backyard, but officers were unable to locate that person after the initial call, police said.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/66vpn2*


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 30, 2008)

well.. good for these boys...

these boys ought to learn some lesson and grow their own..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 30, 2008)

"these boys" should take their *** back to school and become productive members of society first.....then grow their own pot.......a generation is only as productive as the one before it.....wake up parents......i blame this on you....if this little kid had chosen my house to rob, the cops would be telling the parents of this "child" the he is dead....i say beat your kids if they need it....by the time they reach 18, they'll understand.....i turned out almost perfect..


----------



## thebest (Oct 30, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
100% In agreement!


----------



## nvthis (Oct 30, 2008)

Hehe, makes one wonder if 5 years from now that kid's gonna think back and say to himself "Man, that weed wasn't THAT good"


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 31, 2008)

what a dumba$$ kid


----------



## Hick (Oct 31, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> they'll understand.....i turned out almost perfect..


..........:rofl:... :aok:


----------



## yimmy capone (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah my father beat morals in to my [email protected]#. Looking back on it I think I deserved more [email protected]# beatings.


Rule #1


> 1. This is the most simple of rules. There are filters in place to block the usage of many words that are considered to be unacceptable in polite conversation. If you notice that a word you've typed is replaced by asterisks, then it is one of these words. Please reconstruct your post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was blocked.* Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site.* The Moderators will generally only delete the word itself from your post. However, repeated occurrences of this type may cause more severe reaction by the Moderators who are entrusted to keep the peace here.
> 
> Simply put, cussing is not necessary and should not be used. If you feel like cussing in a private message to another member who is tolerant of it, then that's fine. The use of cussing in the open forums is not acceptable as polite conversation. Please just talk without using profanity.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 31, 2008)

thats whats wrong with kids today.they don't get the arse whippings they need.they get time outs,restrictions and all that bullcrap.spare the rod spoil the child.i believe in that.parents buy the kids video games,stereos,tvs,cars and anything else to keep them out of their sight.out of sight out of mind.parents really don't want to be parents anymore.if they did they would try to make their kids civil to others and them selves.the kids today are mostly smart mouthed little arseholes.that need a goog old fashioned trip behind the wood shed.i sure as hell got my share and my son did too and i hes never gotten into anything,other than fighting.and i made him do that.i didn't want a ***** boy.this is a cruel world and the kids are not ready for it.then when something happens to their little darlings they wonder why.thats the reason,parents are not even aware of what their kids are doing anymore.thsi could go on forever.if i had of talked to my parents the way i've heard some kids speak to theirs.i would have been crippled for life.no crap.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 31, 2008)

don't feel sorry for me.....like andy said,..this is a tough world...i am kind and just....but i am hard...no offense but you just validated mine and andy's point with your post...and consider yourself lucky to have had the hand that was dealt to you.....your situation accounts for 1/32 of a % of the general upbringing....there are parents in this country who would send their 14yo sons to get crack for them when they should be in bed for school tomorrow..i am glad my life has gone the way it has...throughout the constant battles, i remained focused on doing right and being an down right good person...so now i have the power and the confidence to stand against injustice ....had i been sheltered all my life or even worse, not cared about, i could have been the kid this thread is talking about.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 31, 2008)

i hate violence too..but i am proud that i am one of those guys the little guy can run to when he's being picked on...spanking your kids is not violent...and growing pot is NOT an injustice


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2008)

quote:i say beat your kids if they need it
ok man peace.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 31, 2008)

so if your child was acting out and being disrespectful or just disobeying, you would'nt spank them ????ever ???


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 31, 2008)

i used the word "beat" to bring an air of twisted humor.....abuse of any kind is extremely damaging and  totally unacceptable in my book, but to neglect the discipline of your child is doing this country a great disservice....think of the great men and women before us....think about how they grew up....never was the rod spared....and those people brought forth EVERYTHING we have today....and saved the world from the nazis.....you think a bunch of 18yo's could do that today...my main point is that it is up to the parents to mold america's youth into polite,confident,honest,productive citizens


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 31, 2008)

nothin wrong with a good whoopin'...no "time out" for my kids Unless they're hidin from me


----------



## tcbud (Oct 31, 2008)

Read in the local paper here this week,
Home invaded by three males, to steal Medical Marijauna.
Occupants beaten, woman and 14 yr old.  One arrest so far, an 18 year old.  Artical said the robbers looking for Medical Marijauna, $5000 in cash taken.  No mention if any MJ was taken.

Charges, Robbery, Grand Theft, Child Abuse and Burglary.   The kid (18 an adult) charged, will be facing long time in prison.


----------



## blancolighter (Oct 31, 2008)

As far as I see it, the decline of parents using spanking goes hand in hand with our moral decline as a country.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 1, 2008)

I think it may be a combination of violence on TV and Video games along with a lack of direction/disipline that kids get at home.  Violence that has no concequences (in the case of entertainment) breeds a contempt/lack of compassion for others suffering.  Absent parents (due to work and divorce), I also think contribute to a lack of possitive direction for children.  Not in all cases, but, I think some volence in kids can be attributed to these two things.


----------



## Tater (Nov 1, 2008)

Every generation has said this about the one before it.  Wake up there will always be losers and winners in every generation.  Hell I bank on there being more losers than winners.  Who would clean our streets and our schools if there weren't losers out there.  (Yes I'm calling custodians losers because they are, they have lost the game of life, unless you can honestly tell me that cleaning up feces makes you happy)  Who would strip to "I want to **** you like an animal" and rub their tits in my face and bring me beer if mommy and daddy instilled self worth and confidence in all the little girls of the world?  I love the losers of this world, thank you for making my life easier by not learning how to play the game of life.

All I'm saying is that the kids that do good don't get publicized because guess what they don't sell papers or ad space.  There are lots of them out there that are raised right and have parents that care.  And there are lots (just like in your generation) that had horrible parents and turned out to be horrible people.  There are also people that had horrible parents and somehow turned out to be good people.  Every generation believes the one that comes next is going to take the world to hell in a hand basket.


----------



## blancolighter (Nov 1, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Every generation has said this about the one before it. Wake up there will always be losers and winners in every generation. Hell I bank on there being more losers than winners. Who would clean our streets and our schools if there weren't losers out there. (Yes I'm calling custodians losers because they are, they have lost the game of life, unless you can honestly tell me that cleaning up feces makes you happy) Who would strip to "I want to **** you like an animal" and rub their tits in my face and bring me beer if mommy and daddy instilled self worth and confidence in all the little girls of the world? I love the losers of this world, thank you for making my life easier by not learning how to play the game of life.
> 
> All I'm saying is that the kids that do good don't get publicized because guess what they don't sell papers or ad space. There are lots of them out there that are raised right and have parents that care. And there are lots (just like in your generation) that had horrible parents and turned out to be horrible people. There are also people that had horrible parents and somehow turned out to be good people. Every generation believes the one that comes next is going to take the world to hell in a hand basket.


 
Wow dude, pretty harsh. Sometimes hard times fall on good people. I've got a couple friends that had to drop out of school and take on shitty jobs cause their one remaining parent had a stroke. The most morally sound man I have ever met, someone I hope I can even slightly resemble someday, is a janitor and a bread deliverman because he refused to go to Vietnam. He can't get a good job anywhere because of that. Theres alot of biggotry in what you're saying. 

Its pretty crazy to say that the good people do isn't getting published when you're out here saying essentially that all people who dont have good jobs are losers. Its mindsets like this that don't allow any of the good done in our society to get press, because people already have their mind made up about the way things are and they'll only pay attention to news that support what is already believed: That people who don't make much money are losers. Thanks for that.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 2, 2008)

Puff,,, did you read what you said? Were you high?

To say that everyone who doesnt make much money is a loser is quite ignorant.... I know a guy who has a degree but works for a garbage hauling business and makes 10.00/hr.....Due to an accident he cant go into the field he spent years in school for.

This guy has raised 3 beautiful, sucessful daughters, and a very sucessful son. He has a wife and a home he owns. 

Your statement would imply this guy is a loser and that could not be farther from the truth. Life dealt this guy a crappy hand......but hes no loser......

there are alot more people who have just been dealt crummy hands in life, but should not be considered a loser....Just my .02


----------



## mojosat (Nov 3, 2008)

Beating or using corpral punishment to raise good or well behaved children is not neccesary. What is neccesary is the presence of at least two involved, attentive, and caring parents or role models. I got a lot of beatings growing up some deserved and some not, and the first thing my mother said to me when my child was born was, "son don't make the mistake I did by beating your kids for every little thing".

I am not saying that spanking is wrong, I just think it should be reserved for the most extreme circumstances, like when they endager their own lives. I find that when I am doing my job right as a parent, that I have no need to get physical with my child. I will say that every kid is different though and nature vs nurture is hooey. Any good parent knows that it takes both to raise a happy healthy child.


----------

